# Schmetterlinge 2016



## Digicat (13. Mai 2016)

Servus

Möchte die heurige Schmetterlings-Saison mit einem *Gelbwürfelige Dickkopffalter* (_Carterocephalus palaemon) _eröffnen.

 
1600Px

  
1600Px

Diesen konnte ich vor ein paar Minuten im Garten auf einem __ Storchschnabel ablichten.

Ich wünsche Euch ein erfolgreiches vielfältiges Schmetterlings-Jahr.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2016)

Egal wann auch immer ich hier reinklicke, Troll und Tanny hats immer schon vor mir gefallen.... habt Ihr nüscht zu tun?

Spass beiseite, also Helmut, da haste ja wieder 1a Aufnahmen hingekriegt! Ich hoffe, ich kann auch bald einige Fotos beisteuern, habe schon __ Landkärtchen und __ Zitronenfalter und Tagpfauenaugen und einige andere gesehen, aber die waren mir zu hektisch unterwegs... da fehlte mir die Geduld. Und wieso blüht denn Dein __ Storchschnabel schon.....

Lg ina


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2016)

Servus Ina

Ja, bei uns blüht der __ Storchschnabel schon. Ich denke es ist der "Gewöhnliche". Hybriden kommen vielleicht später, ich weiß es aber nicht.

 
Detail

 
Die Pflanze, aber nicht die Pflanze mit dem Falter.

 
Und wie ich die Pflanze fotografiere ist mir mittendrin eine __ Frühe Adonislibelle aufgefallen.
Leider hat sie mit mir versteckerl gespielt und meine Geduld hat dann doch nicht für ein ganzes Porträt gereicht.

Aber .... wir sind ja im Schmetterlings-Thread ...

Gleich nach dem Gelben Würfel-Dickkopffalter habe ich auf einem Klee einen Roten Würfel-Dickkopffalter gefunden.
Leider sind mir die beiden nicht sehr gut gelungen, aber ich will sie Euch nicht vorenthalten.

Die Draufsicht. Leider leicht verwackelt
 

Und die Seitenansicht
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Wegen der Kirstin und dem Renè ... mußt halt schneller sein Ina


----------



## ina1912 (13. Mai 2016)

Sehr hübsch,  der __ Storchschnabel!  Ich hab angefangen mir eine Sammlung zuzulegen weil die in meinem Schattengarten gut wachsen, aber dazu dann mehr in einem anderen Thema.  Dein blauer jedenfalls fehlt mir noch 
Hier blüht ein früher pinker, die meisten anderen haben aber schon viele Knospen.
Na dann weiter her mit den Schmetterlingen! 

Lg ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo Helmut
tolle Aufnahmen , bei euch blühen __ Storchschnabel und die Seerosen auch schon?!? Bei mir kommen gerade mal die Blätter von den Seerosen hoch.
Leider noch keinen Schmetterling gesichtet 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2016)

Was wirklich? Mit den allerersten frühlingssonnenstrahlen dieses Jahr war hier der erste __ zitronenfalter unterwegs, ist schon einige Wochen her. Bei Dir war mit Sicherheit auch schon der eine oder andere unterwegs, wenigstens der Kohlweissling !

Lg ina


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2016)

Ooooch Mönsch, dann geht ja die Rennerei wieder los, die kleinen Biester bleiben doch nie lange sitzen . 
Kann ich nicht mogeln, und meine zwei Schletterminge vom letzten Jahr nehmen ?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Mai 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Was wirklich? Mit den allerersten frühlingssonnenstrahlen dieses Jahr war hier der erste __ zitronenfalter unterwegs, ist schon einige Wochen her. Bei Dir war mit Sicherheit auch schon der eine oder andere unterwegs, wenigstens der Kohlweissling !
> 
> Lg ina


Hi, Ina
auf den könnte ich verzichten, mal gucken, was noch so angeflattert kommt. Jedenfalls hatte ich letztes Jahr jede Menge Raupen auf der Kapuziner Kresse! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2016)

Oh das ist ja nicht schön.... mit Raupen habe ich zum Glück wenig Probleme,  nehme an die sind beim Nachbarn


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Mai 2016)

Nöö, bei mir!


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2016)

Servus

Von gestern ...

Ein Senfweißling (_Leptidea sinapis)_
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juli 2016)

Huhu! Heute hab ich endlich mal den kleinen Bläuling erwischt, der hat sich doch tatsächlich mal hingesetzt! Natürlich sieht man das Blau kaum auf dem Foto,  aber es ist einer. Auf dem zweiten Bild ist ein gelblicher Falter, da suche ich noch nach dem Namen... weiß den jemand?

   

Lg ina


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2016)

Würde auf einen Spanner tippen...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juli 2016)

Ja der kam mir gleich so verdächtig vor...

Danke Helmut!


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Schönen Sonntag
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Mahlzeit

Von gerade eben

__ C-Falter
  

__ Taubenschwänzchen
  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2016)

Wahnsinnig tolle Aufnahmen, Helmut! 

Wie machst Du das nur immer,  dass die sich immer auf Blüten wie aus dem Bilderbuch setzen??

Bei mir lassen die sich - wenn überhaupt - nur auf unfotogenen abgeblühten Stengeln nieder...wie gestern der Bläuling.  Auf ner abgeblühten Rose...nicht etwa auf der schönen Blüte....

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

Da stellt der Helmut sein Stativ mit Kamera hin, nimmt den Fernauslöser und seine  und wartet auf den richtigen Moment


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Servus Ina
Alles bis auf den __ Sommerflieder ihrer Blüten berauben, auch die schon verblühten ... 

Neee ... Scherzchen ...

Ich weiß auch net warum die Blüten bei dir nicht so anziehend sind wie bei mir.

Hab meine beiden Sommerflieder nochmal am Nachmittag weiter beobachtet ...

Weißling
  

__ Tagpfauenauge 
      

nochmals __ C-Falter
     

__ Admiral
  

Gestern habe zum ersten in meinem Leben einen __ Schwalbenschwanz am Sommerflieder ( Nr.3 + 4) in Teichnähe gesehen.
Da wir Besuch gehabt habt haben, hatte ich die Kamera nicht griffbereit am Deck liegen. So bleibt mir nur das erlebte und gesehene. Aber das war sehr schön.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Ich möchte Euch noch die Situation vor Ort zeigen ...

Die __ Sommerflieder sind straßenseitig gepflanzt. Nordseitig, Hausschatten in den unteren Regionen.
Der kleinere "Zwerg-Sommerflieder" bekommt nicht soviel Sonne ab, blüht aber zeitiger.

Der Zwerg-Sommerflieder
  

Der Sommerflieder
     

Zwischen den beiden Sommerflieder haben wir ein Beet mit Azelen und Rhododendren und __ Taglilien angelegt. Eine Montbretie, Strandflieder, Lichtnelke und __ Wiesenraute und viele, viele Akelein haben sich dazu gesellt.

  

Hier spielt sich das Schmetterlingsleben zu 99% ab.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

Die C Falter und die Tagpfauenaugen geben sich hier auch gerade ein stell dich ein. 
Aber auch andere beflügelte


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2016)

Man ihr beeden standbilder von fotografen....  also ich hab ja nicht so viel zeit...  schließlich will der garten ja auch beackert werden!

Mein __ sommerflieder hat auch immer gaaanz viele schmetterlinge.  Nur musste ich dieses jahr leider einen neuen kaufen, weil ich falsch geschnitten hatte...  und der neue ist noch klein. Die schmetterlinge kommen aber trotzdem sehr zahlreich!

Lg ina

P.s. aber Rene,  das ist doch ein __ distelfalter und kein __ Tagpfauenauge oder?


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)

Jup gut Aufgepasst, der __ Tagpfauenauge wollte einfach nie stillhalten bzw die Bilder waren unscharf weil dann eine Briese kam oder ich so zittrig war wegen der Wärme


----------



## butzbacher (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo René,

muss dir leider sagen, dass du weder einen __ C-Falter noch ein __ Tagpfauenauge fotografiert hast. Der Bunte ist ein __ Distelfalter und der Kollege mit den zusammengeklappten Flügeln ist (nach Abgleich mit Google) ein __ Ochsenauge.

Gruß André


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2016)

__ Ochsenauge, okay auch gut so lange er die Hörner nicht auspackt


----------



## ChristinaDingens (26. Juli 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Mein __ sommerflieder hat auch immer gaaanz viele schmetterlinge.  Nur musste ich dieses jahr leider einen neuen kaufen, weil ich falsch geschnitten hatte...


@ina1912 Ich habe auch einen gepflanzt. Der mickert ein wenig vor sich hin. Er hatte leider nicht den besten Start. Magst du mir sagen, was du falsch gemacht hast?! Vielleicht schafft es mein __ Flieder dann doch durch den Winter. Geplant war nämlich eigentlich ein radikaler Rückschnitt, in der Hoffnung dass er nächstes Jahr tüchtig aus der Basis her austreibt.


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2016)

Wir schneiden die __ Sommerflieder im Frühjahr, wenn sich schon die ersten neuen Triebe zeigen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juli 2016)

@ChristinaDingens
__ Sommerflieder schneidet man im zeitigen Frühjahr, wenn sich die allerersten Neuaustriebe zeigen. Am besten so weit wie möglich zurückschneiden, umso kräftiger treibt er aus und bekommt eine schöne kompakte Form, anderenfalls er zu gakelig wird. Im Sommer während der Blütezeit kannst Du -zumindest solange er noch klein und übersichtlich ist - die abgeblühten Blüten abschneiden, um ihm die Kraft für Nachblüte zu geben.
Eigentlich weiß ich das auch alles und hab es früher auch immer so gemacht. Nur letztes Jahr war er mir zu groß geworden und verdeckte meine __ Eibe, die im Advent immer die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung draußen bekommt. Also schnitt ich den Sommerflieder kurzerhand Ende November runter.  Sah ja auch nicht so schön aus....
Im Frühjahr trieb er nicht wieder aus. Dann habe ich später hier im forum irgendwo gelesen, dass Runterschneiden vor dem Winter die zuverlässigste Methode sei, wenn man ihn loswerden wolle.....
Naja. Soviel dazu. 
Also dieses Jahr nicht mehr schneiden, nur ausputzen!

Lg ina


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2016)

Wir schneiden immer ein Stück höher als der vorjährige Schnitt ... ansonsten wird im Normalfall nix gemacht. Im vorigen Jahr hat der Sturm einen/mehrere Äste gebrochen. Die haben wir heraus geschnitten. Beim Zwerg-SF ist heuer ein Ast abgebrochen. Wurde ebenfalls heraus geschnitten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, wie dieser kleine Kerl hier heißt, aber er saß heute Abend bei mir auf der Gardine …


----------



## ChristinaDingens (28. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank ihr Lieben! Ich hätte ihn vermutlich nicht bei Frost geschnitten aber zum Herbst schon.  Das lasse ich jetzt und nehme nur die alten Blüten weg.


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juli 2016)

Nee, war auch kein Frost, sondern ne sehr milde Wetterphase. Hab vor vielen Jahren schon mal nen __ Sommerflieder verloren.  Ich weiß nicht mehr, wann ich den damals geschnitten hatte, aber der war auch schon mehrere Jahre alt und wäre nicht einfach so eingegangen,  den hab ich vermutlich auch zur falschen Zeit geschnitten, weils mir im herbst zu hässlich aussah...


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2016)

Servus

Gestern konnte ich das erstemal einen __ Schwalbenschwanz ablichten ...

    

Er/sie saß ganz in der Nähe des Teiches am __ Sommerflieder. 
An den beiden straßenseitigen Sommerflieder habe ich den Schwalbi noch nicht entdecken können.
Der Schwalbenschwanz bevorzugt eventuell offenes Gelände ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (3. Aug. 2016)

Super Aufnahmen, Helmut! Tollen Moment abgepasst! Den Eindruck hatte ich auch jedesmal, dass er eher offenes Gelände bevorzugt,  nachdem ich ihn nur auf Sportplatz und Wiesen gesehen hab und er bei mir nach nem ganz kurzen Besuch wieder über die Hecke ins Freie geflattert ist!

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2016)

Hab mal wieder einen


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2016)

Ist zwar glaube ich kein Schmetterling, sondern ein Falter? 

Den habe ich an meinem Strandmini entdeckt - ich habe noch nie vorher so einen gesehen:


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2016)

Sind das nicht alles nur Tag oder Nacht *Falter *


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2016)

Ich dachte immer, da gibt es einen Unterschied - wusste zwar nicht genau, welchen,
aber für mich waren die ganz bunten Tagfalter immer Schmetterlinge und die eher unscheinbareren
Tag- und __ Nachtfalter......
....und jetzt habe ich mal Wiki bemüht und Du hast Recht


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2016)

Servus Kirstin, Servus René

@ Kirstin: das ist ein _russischer Bär_

_@ _René: vermutlich handelt es sich bei deinem Schmetterling um einen _Kaisermantel_

Auf dieser Seite, in der Linken Spalte sieht man die Gattungen (Arten) ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2016)

Danke Helmut.

ich habe da gerade mal bei Wiki geschaut:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russischer_Bär

...der hat sich verirrt!

Laut Wiki kommt er nach Norden nur bis zum Harz vor- da kann ich ihn ja noch nicht gesehen haben....


----------



## ina1912 (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Helmut! 
Könnte das von Kirstin nicht auch dieser hier sein? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/brauner-bär.28642/

Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> _@ _René: vermutlich handelt es sich bei deinem Schmetterling um einen _Kaisermantel_


Ich glaub das ist der hier http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/art_g/lathonia_bild2856.html  "Perlmutterfalter"-Art


----------



## Tanny (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ina, 

ich habe die Fotos gerade mal nebeneinander gestellt - ich würde sagen, Du hast Recht 

....dann hat er sich auch nicht verirrt - die gibt es hier auch 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## butzbacher (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Helmut,

__ Kaisermantel würde ich nicht sagen, sieht eher nach Mittlerer Perlmutterfalter aus.

Beim Russischen Bär bin ich auch nicht überzeugt, die Zeichnung der Deckflügel passt gar nicht. Für mich ist das ein __ Brauner Bär.

Gruß André


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2016)

der russische Bär ist eindeutig ein __ brauner Bär, ersterer ist viel eckiger und trägt ein ganz anderes Deckflügelmuster

dem braunen Bär hab ich letztes Jahr auch schon im Lexikon unter den Schmetterlingen einen Beitrag gewidmet als einer nachts in mein Wohnzimmer kam


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2016)

Guten morgen

Danke für die Richtgstellung meiner flüchtigen Bestimmung. Beide waren so aus der Erinnerung heraus bestimmt.

Noch ein Bild des Schwalbenschwanzes von unlängst.

 

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2016)

Servus

Heute morgen ist mir ein __ Segelfalter vor die Linse geflattert

      

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Colt Seavers (7. Aug. 2016)

Servus,

bei mir am Teich ist der __ Wasserdost der absolute Schmetterlingsmagnet, noch vor dem __ Sommerflieder. Am schönsten ist es, wenn beide nacheinander blühen, dann ist über mehrere Wochen richtig was los im Garten.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab hier auch was...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Aug. 2016)

Hi Käferchen,

ich hoffe Du hast anständig gegrüßt


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2016)

"Stramm gestanden" ... Yes, Hr. __ Admiral ... 

Oder so ähnlich ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Aug. 2016)

na klaro, sonst hätten sie nicht stillgestanden! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2016)

Saß gerade am __ Sommerflieder ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Aug. 2016)

Heute am Teich …


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2016)

__ Kleiner Fuchs auf __ Wasserdost ... sehr schön 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2016)

Was habe ich da?

Leider nicht dichter Dran gekommen.


----------



## butzbacher (7. Sep. 2016)

Ich würde es als __ Landkärtchen  (Sommerform) bestimmen.

Gruß André


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

sehe es auch so wie Andre

aber kennt denn hier jemand?

ist irgendein ein Perlmuttfalter aus dem mediteranen Raum (flog mir in Castellane vor die Linse)


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

War heut auch kurz auf Schmetterlingsjagd...
Weiß jemand wie der erste heißt?


----------



## butzbacher (14. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,

das ist ein __ C-Falter. Unabhängig von der charakteristischen Form der Flügel ist das namensgebende Merkmal das kleine weiße "C" auf der Flügelunterseite. Das erkennt man auch schön auf dem zweiten Bild.

Gruß André


----------



## Erin (14. Sep. 2016)

Moin André,

danke dir  Das C ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, aber jetzt wo du es sagst....die Flügelform gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, habe ich so noch nicht gesehen....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Sep. 2016)

Unterm Birnbaum …

              

Da schwirren, seit die Birnen reif sind, ständig so zehn bis zwanzig Admirale herum. Und immer auch ein paar __ Hornissen, die sich nicht entscheiden können, ob sie Birne futtern wollen oder Schmetterling …


----------

